# re-using staves?



## Siwash (Jan 8, 2017)

anyone reuse their staves? I had mine laking for over 2 months.. pulled them out recently and they look good


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2017)

I would not normally re-use staves. 

I use the appropriate amount of oak for the volume of wine I am dealing with. In the end, the oak has given its all and is, therefore, tossed out.

That is not to say that you should not. They do, after all, use a single barrel for multiple batches of wine. 

If you do opt to reuse oak, the wood should go directly from one batch of wine to another with, perhaps, a quick rinse in k-meta in between. 

I would advise against storing used oak for later use.


----------



## jburtner (Jan 9, 2017)

I stick mine in the freezer to store and do a slight char to reuse in spirit finishing experiments - ie; throw a cpl sticks in with some of that unflavored bell jar moonshine stuff that seems to be everywhere now a days.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 9, 2017)

Great BBQ wood.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 9, 2017)

Stick it in Vodka or everclear to help fortify your next port -


----------

